# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Voedingssupplementen helpen je gezondheid op peil houden

## Leontien

Agnes heeft laatst een artikel geplaats over voedingssupplementen en dan vooral waar je op moet letten als je het wilt gaan gebruiken.

"Voedingssupplementen, je vindt ze in alle soorten, lijken het wondermiddel voor een goede gezondheid. Maar wees toch maar voorzichtig, want er zijn enkele valkuilen waar u beter niet in trapt".

Geef hier je mening of je vindt dat voedingssuplementen je gezondheid op peil houden of geen toegevoegde waarde hebben. Ik ben benieuwd naar je mening.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik normaal geen extra voedingssupplementen,maar in tijden van extreme vermoeidheid durf ik extra vit B's te pakken en als ik me lange tijd gestresst voel en heel weinig eet neem ik een uitgebalanceerd vit-supplement.
Maar zoals het artikel al zegt...je kunt ook teveel van een bepaalde vitamine innemen,wat niet gezond is en voedingssupplementen zijn in géén geval een 'alternatief' voor een gezonde voeding!! Wie denkt de hele dag vette en ongezonde snacks te kunnen eten en 'het op te lossen' met een multivitamine-tablet is zéker fout bezig!

Mijn mening; soms kunnen ze nuttig zijn,maar als je gezond en gevarieerd eet neem ze dan niet!

----------


## Choucroute

Ik zou graag het artikel willen lezen voor ik hier op reageer.
Kan helaas het artikel niet vinden.
Edit. heb het al gevonden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=8848

Hier kun je het artikel vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Choucroute

Aangezien er in onze voeding weinig of geen vitamines en mineralen meer zitten vind ik het wel nodig om vitamines en mineralen in te nemen.
Op de site van Pillie Willie kun je daar over van alles lezen.
Mijn man en ik nemen per dag in.
1 x vitamine B100 complex 
3 tot 6 omega 3 capsules van 2 gram
1 x special one multi vitamine en mineral
2 x full spectrum multi mineral
minimaal 3 x 1 gram vitamine C
daarbij neem ik nog 4 x Clucosamine en Chondroitin in.
In de winter en tijdens tijden van grote stress nemen we extra vitamine C1000 in.
Alles van het merk NOW en dat bestel ik in Amerika.

----------


## Agnes574

Dan raad ik je toch aan om op regelmatige tijden je bloed te laten controleren beste,want dat is wel véél wat jullie nemen!!
Hoop dat het jullie goed helpt,maar laat voor de zekerheid toch regelmatig je bloed controleren dan!!

Xx

----------


## szilvia

Het wondermiddel voor een goede gezondheid,ik denk dat ik heb het gevonden.
Met de hulp van goede voeding, zal de spijsvertering van ons lichaam efficiënter werken.Als we genoeg rust nemen, leren effectief met stress om te gaan en goed eten, is ons lichaam in staat te regenereren, te ontgiften en
zichzelf te genezen. Ongezonde voeding en levensstijl lijden tot het vertragen van de lichaamsfuncties, het verstoppen van bloedvaten en het blokkeren van het spijsverteringskanaal.Hartziekten, zwaarlijvigheid, artritis, hartstilstand en vele andere problemen die we associëren met ons moderne leefpatroon
bestaan, omdat we ons lichaam niet het gereedschap geven dat het nodig heeft om zichzelf te genezen.
De voorzichtige conclusie mag zijn dat onze voeding niet meer vergelijkbaar is met de voeding van jaren geleden. Mineralen, vitaminen en sporenelementen zijn meer dan gehalveerd.
Het zou verstandig zijn uw voedingpratroon hierop aan te passen.
Het is een nieuw uniek natuurproduct in europa 100%natuurlijke mix van 23 meest krachtige soorten supervoeding.
Zinds kort ben ik zelf gebruiker van de JUS, GEWELDIG!!
www.myjus23.com/szilvia doek

----------


## Agnes574

Szilvia,
Een wondermiddel???? Daar stel ik me toch grote vraagtekens bij!!!
Maar als jij je er goed mee voelt ben ik blij voor je  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

Het is goed dat voedingssupplementen bestaan. 
De meeste mensen kunnen zelf kiezen of ze een vitaminepil innemen als extra steuntje en soms krijg je een pilletje toegeschreven door je huisarts. Belangrijkste is om gezonde voeding tot je te nemen en eventuele tekorten die je niet op een natuurlijke manier binnen kan krijgen om wat voor reden dan ook, toch binnen kan krijgen  :Smile:

----------


## Choucroute

> Dan raad ik je toch aan om op regelmatige tijden je bloed te laten controleren beste,want dat is wel véél wat jullie nemen!!
> Hoop dat het jullie goed helpt,maar laat voor de zekerheid toch regelmatig je bloed controleren dan!!
> 
> Xx


Ons bloed wordt 1 x per jaar uitvoerig gecontroleerd. Tot op heden zijn we beiden zo gezond als de spreekwoordelijke vis.

----------


## dotito

@choucroute,ja heb nu gelezen wat jullie eigenlijk allemaal nemen,sluit mij toch aan bij Agnes hoor!Gezond kan dat toch niet zijn,en trouwens als je alle vitamines uit je voeding haalt heb je dat toch niet echt nodig.Alleen bij een te korten of na een ziekte (voor te herstellen) ik vind persoonlijk ook veel.Een teveel schaad ook

grtjes,D :Smile:

----------


## Choucroute

In onze voeding zit bijna niets meer aan vitamines en mineralen.Alles moet snel en te snel groeien.
Kijk eens op de site van PillieWillie bij.
http://voeding.pilliewillie.nl/voedi...ee/basis18.php

----------


## afra1213

Voedingssupplementen kunnen zeer goed zijn, onder twee voorwaarden.

1)
Je moet supplementen nemen van een goede kwaliteit dit kan je middels een spiertest ook contoleren.
Niet alles is goed.

2)
Je moet controleren, middels een spiertest of iets anders of deze wel nodig zijn voor
de bewuste persoon. 

Niet iedereen heeft supplementen nodig. Als ze nodig zijn zullen ze, met inbegrip van
deze twee bovengenoemde punten zeer goed werken.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik denk dat voedingssupplementen voor de meeste mensen totaal overbodig zijn. Je kunt beter goed en gevarieerd eten.

Als je goed en gevarieerd eet, krijg je alles binnen wat je nodig hebt. Daar is de mens tenslotte gedurende een lange evolutie op ingericht.

Soms kan het geen kwaad om wat extra's te nemen. Ik bedoel: niet dat het nodig is, maar vaak is het ook niet schadelijk.

Dat geldt echter niet altijd. Er zijn vitamines, bijvoorbeeld vitamine A, die zelfs gevaarlijk zijn wanneer je er teveel van binnenkrijgt. Zwangere vrouwen kunnen bepaalde (natuurlijke) producten zelfs beter niet te veel eten omdat ze anders hun ongeboren baby schade toebrengen vanwege het teveel aan vitamine A. Laat staan als je zelfs nog eens kunstmatig extra vitamine A gaat toedienen...

Verder bevat goede voeding zoveel meer dan alleen vitamines en mineralen. Ook de hoeveelheden vetten, koolhydraten, eiwitten en suikers zijn van belang, om nog maar te zwijgen van de hoeveelheid vezels. Allemaal heel belangrijk in een goed gebalanceerde voeding, maar via supplementen krijg je dat niet binnen.

Supplementen kunnen _in bepaalde situaties_ wel een goede aanvulling zijn. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan het maken van een lange reis, waarbij je weet dat je gedurende een maand geen volwaardige voeding zult krijgen. Dan kan het helemaal geen kwaad om een potje pillen mee te nemen.

Ook voor mensen met gezondheidsproblemen, bijvoorbeeld een slechte darmfunctie, kunnen supplementen heilzaam zijn. Maar dat zou ik altijd in overleg met een arts of een diëtist doen, anders richt je eerder schade aan dan dat je goed doet. Maar stel dat je darm door een ziekte of door een operatie (darmverkorting) minder vitamines kan opnemen dan normaal, dan zouden supplementen zelfs noodzakelijk kunnen zijn.

Het testen is echter een zaak van een specialist. Raadpleeg dus je arts of je diëtist.
(Hee, dat rijmt!)

De hier genoemde spiertest is uitermate onbetrouwbaar. Er is geen theoretische onderbouwing voor de spiertest. Praktijkproeven bevestigen dit: zelfs duidelijke ziekten blijken niet te kunnen worden opgespoord, ook niet door "ervaren" spiertesters of spierkinesiologen (zoals ze zichzelf vaak noemen).

De Stichting IOCOB bevestigt dat. Stichting IOCOB streeft naar een zo hoog mogelijke acceptatie van alternatieve methoden. Maar zij weten ook wel dat het alternatieve veld besmet is met veel onzin. Daarom proberen zij de onzin te bestrijden, zodat het goede overblijft en daardoor de acceptatie van alternatieve methoden toeneemt.

Maar goed, waar ik naartoe wil is: ook de Stichting IOCOB vindt de spiertest maar niets. Zij geven deze methode een rood-oranje stoplicht. Rood omdat er voorlopig niets is dat aangeeft dat de methode iets nuttigs zou kunnen zeggen. Oranje om toch een deurtje open te houden voor de mogelijkheid dat we, heel misschien, alsnog iets van waarheid ontdekken.

Maar zolang dat nog niet is gebeurd, kunnen we de spiertest beter mijden.

----------

